# Stage 4 1/4 mile times???



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has got in to the 10 second bracket with stage 4 power? Done a 11.3 run at the pod Sunday but I had harf a tank off fuel nearly and a passenger! What power do you think is needed for a sub 10 time? Cheers


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Yup - everything is in the LC.. I done a 10.89 with just exhaust and ypipe ;-) @126mph

the LC is the factor of getting a stage 2-3 or 4 into a ten second run,..


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

My speed was 126 also, I'm gutted coz on the 11,3 run I had a passenger and more fuel and had launch set at 3000rpm, then my second run just me in the car, less fuel and put the launch revs up to 4000rpm but didn't get a good getaway for whatever reason and done a 11,9 :-( so what power for a sub 10 run then jurgen? Definatly more than stage 4 even with a perfect launch shorely?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

i think mine was only around 600bhp but i was LC @ 4000 rpm..

Stage 4 should do it ;-) bring your tyres to 20PSI and get that LC working right and that will sneak a 10.


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice 1, my tyre are at 30 so next time il let them down ;-)


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

I got a 11.2 on my first run when it was bog standard and i used launch control. But never got to try again as i was told i needed a helmet due to the terminal speed.


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

Fair play, that's a good run, yea I took my helmet but could only do two runs coz off the length of the cue! All it's done is made me want to go back for more! Lol


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

11.00 dead at TOTB at 22 PSI and it was Iain's LC map he tweaked at end of the day which took the final 0.1 off allowing wheels to spin a little rather than retard the engine. I launched at 3400 as got off the line (Bridgestones) the best but on better tyres and better strip than Elvington might have got into 10.9s.


----------



## jasonb (Jan 15, 2013)

See my post in the drag racing times above.


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

when my stage 4 is done im hoping to be in the high 10's hopefully this time i will make i bring a helmet.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

We ran 11.01 @ 131.04mph three weeks ago at the pod, Litchfield stage one on a MY11 with Motorsport gearbox update software, stock tyres and weather was around 21 degrees so not exactly turbo weather and the track was very slippy, so with less spin off the mark and lower temperature that was an easy 10.8......Well impressed


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

That's good to no, thanks for the replys chaps!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

A stage 2 MY2009 car circa 600bhp ran 10.9 at the pod at the end of last year. 

It was on an episode of Fifth gear and the car was lent to the TV crew by Indigo GT. Apparently the car went a touch quicker too.

Fifth gear is being repeated tomorrow 2pm Discovery channel.


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

Cool, il record that, cheers for the heads up


----------



## Dboy (Oct 21, 2009)

Professor matt @ garage-r ran a 10.44 can't remember the terminal speed at Crail with a stage 4.

There is a list on the forum with a lot of the 1/4 times.


----------

